# DOOR PANEL



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

i want to replace the board on my door panel cause it's warp and was
wondering what materials do you guys use for door panels.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Door panel board (from an upholstery shop) or even masonite or 1/8 in plywood.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

1/8" panel board from home depot. I used 3/16" plywood I had more pics but computer crashed and lost them. I had my kids paint the wood with polyurethane to help curb moisture. 1/8" panel poard is easier to work.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

PVC board is the shit. water proof, strong and durable.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> 1/8" panel board from home depot. I used 3/16" plywood I had more pics but computer crashed and lost them. I had my kids paint the wood with polyurethane to help curb moisture. 1/8" panel poard is easier to work.


that door came out nice, did you use padding ? looks smooth. also how did you secure to the back? staples go thru the wood?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

customcoupe68 said:


> that door came out nice, did you use padding ? looks smooth. also how did you secure to the back? staples go thru the wood?


Yea I used a 1/2" foam and used a staple gun to secure the fabric around the back and where its hidden. But I also used 3M adhesive.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice panels meng .....


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

KAKALAK said:


> Yea I used a 1/2" foam and used a staple gun to secure the fabric around the back and where its hidden. But I also used 3M adhesive.


 where u get the foam from :around:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I think it was from midwestfabrics.com. I cant remember


thanks worm :h5:


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

People also use abs plastic. That shit can get expensive though. You can pick it up at a local upholstery supply place.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

texas12064 said:


> People also use abs plastic. That shit can get expensive though. You can pick it up at a local upholstery supply place.


Id try that but didnt have a heavy duty stapler. I had to use panel board so I can use reg construction grade staples.


----------

